# powerhead



## shiznick (Mar 31, 2003)

Can a powerhead be completely submerged?? I have two for a 29g that is gonna be a rbp tank for small ones. Can it go below the water completly, if it can I'll have mine near the bottom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Every power head I have had I fully submerged. It should say somewhere on the box or instructions, I dont want you electrocuting yourself and then coming back on me.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes they can.







Every one that i seen


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, you can have it submerged, sideways, upside down.. Majority of powerheads are submersible!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't think they ever mad non submersable power heads.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

make sure you use filters on that powerhead or it will shoot down your p's with the rocks hahahaha


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I use water pumps and not powerheads, they come with more stuff, tend to be easier to work with and are cheaper

Rio makes nice ones


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

Power heads must be fully submerged. The heat genareted in motor is transfered to water. Otherwise motor can overheat.


2 rbp in 85 g


----------

